# DSC PC1500RK Keypad Help



## DsAP (Mar 14, 2020)

I have a worn out DSC PC1500RK keypad that does not accept entry codes well. The alarm system was installed in a house built in 1997 and now is obsolete and there is no parts available. If you still have or know someone who has the DSC PC1500RK keypad I would like to buy one from you. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the keypad is in the garage (unheated), warmer weather will make the keys more pliable. Unfortunately there's no such thing as a universal keypad. When yours finally wears out you can install a modern system which is now cheaper than what you have and might be available with a much cheaper monitoring service.


----------

